# cadre administratif



## Marlluna

¿Traduciríais "cadres" por cuadros en este caso? Sí, ya se que se dice, aunque no sé si mucho o poco o si existe otra expresión más nuestra para lo mismo.
Si lo sabéis, ¿me lo podéis decir?  Gracias.


----------



## GURB

Hola
No puedes poner directivos ni ejecutivos ni mandos, entonces lo único que te queda es *cuadros administrativos. *
Existe la _Confederacion General de cuadros_, entonces lo puedes usar sin problemas. Me acuerdo haberlo encontrado.


----------



## Marlluna

Bueno, pues traduciré así. ¡Muchas gracias, Gurb!


----------



## yserien

Según el diccionario de la RAE, cuadro es, entre otras cosas,"grupo de mandos en una empresa,administración, ejército".
Coincide con el término francés.


----------



## chics

> No puedes poner directivos ni ejecutivos ni mandos


¿Por qué?


----------



## yserien

Hay un matiz que yo he encontrado en francés. Es la divisíon de cadres en categorías.Superiores, medios y bajos. Un director de Ventas es un cuadro superior, un Jefe de Equipo medio y un administrativo con rango de oficial,bajo.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Si hablas de categorías, tienes que utilizar cuadros.

Si hablas en general de los mandos de la empresa, se emplea directivos o ejecutivos, casi nunca cuadros, al contrario que en Francia.

Mi hermano en Francia es cadre d´entreprise, mi otro hermano en España es directivo de empresa.


----------



## Marlluna

Muchas gracias, Iglesia. No me imaginaba yo esos matices ni remotamente. ¡Me los apunto!


----------



## chics

Ah, muchas gracias.


----------



## Clessidra

Nueva pregunta
​ 

Hola a todos,
¿Podéis ayudarme a resolver esto? Estoy traduciendo un CV relacionado con la hostelería y en una lista de referencias personales me sale que la persona en cuestión ha realizado el " Encadrement de 6 cadres". ¿Sabéis qué es? ¿Se trata de algo relacionado con el equipo directivo de un hotel?
Muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Este "encadrement de 6 cadres", *Clessidra*, podría ser, al menos, un par de cosas: o bien la coordinación de las funciones de seis encargados, o bien haber enmarcado seis cuadros. 
La clave la tienes tú que eres la que sabes la edad de esta persona, su experiencia y su categoría profesional. Nosotros bien poco podemos decir.


----------



## Clessidra

Muchas gracias Víctor,
La verdad es que la referencia es poca porque se trata de una frase que aparece tal cual en el CV, pero diríase que se trata más bien de tu primera sugerencia, ¿no?
Saludos


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Clessidra said:


> Muchas gracias Víctor,
> La verdad es que la referencia es poca porque se trata de una frase que aparece tal cual en el CV, pero diríase que se trata más bien de tu primera sugerencia, ¿no?
> Saludos


 
Espero, en efecto, por esa persona, que se trate de la primera opción.
No obstante, insisto en lo que te he dicho: sería así si se trata de una persona con experiencia en el ramo de la hostelería o si posee titulación. Sin embargo, si se trata de una persona muy joven, no solo con poca experiencia en la profesión sino también en la redacción de CV, todo es posible...


----------



## Albert 50

Hola a todos

"l'encadrement du personnel" d'une entreprise =  "la gestión del personal" de una empresa.

encadrement =  supervisión,  gestión, gerencia,  management.

Saludos
Albert


----------



## Laetitzia

Hola/Bonjour!

¿Cómo puedo traducir las siguientes categ. profesionales para un menú desplegable de una web?
****
Hilo dividido (regla 10)
Martine (Mod...)

 - cadre de la fonction publique


Mil gracias / Merci bien !!!!!

Laetitia, España


----------



## Domtom

_funcionario público directivo_


----------



## _Light_blue

Nueva pregunta
​ 

Bonne soirée!
sigo con el mismo tostón de traducción de francés que se me está empezando a atragantar... 

alguien puede decirme qué significa "cadres salariés" y "professions libérales" en castellano?

la frase en sí es: [...] dans cette catégorie, les ménages de 40 à 60 ans sont très representés, ainsi que les cadres salariés et les professions libérales, commerçants, chefs d'estreprise...

merci beaucoup!


----------



## yserien

Se está estableciendo una categoría : "ménages" debe referirse a las parejas. Cadres son los asalariados de grado medio tirando a superior, y profesiones liberales el resto:comerciantes, empresarios, médicos, abogados, fontaneros .....


----------



## _Light_blue

Gracias, cuando tú lo explicas todo parece más lógico


----------



## Xiaolang Lee

Hola a todos los foreros y perdón por las horas, a estas horas solo debo estar despierto yo.

Bueno pues tengo mi último problema con  el texto acera de la ayuda humanitaria y las organizaciones no gubernamentales, y es que me aparece el término "cadre" pero en este contexto no sé a qué se refier, a ver si ustedes tienen más suerte. Les paso la frase:

********************ORIGINAL********************************* 
La non disponibilité des cadres du Ministère de la Santé n’a pas permis de réaliser les actions prévues en matière de:
********************MI INTENTO**************************
El hecho de no disponer de los distintos entornos del Ministerio de Sanidad no hizo posible que se llevaran a cabo las acciones previstas en materia de:
**********************************************************
Para acotar aún más el contexto esta frase viene dentro de un epígrafe que se llama "Contratiempos"

Gracias a todos por la inestimable ayuda,

Xiaolang Lee


----------



## Paquita

Me parece que tu problema radica en la interpretación de la palabra "cadre", lo mismo que pasó en este hilo:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1107758

Confirma por favor si "ejecutivo" o algo parecido (dirigente ...) no encaja mejor en tu contexto... que "entorno" o "marco" o ...


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Nueva pregunta
​
Hola.

En mi clase de francés había una imagen que teníamos que describir, donde había un hombre y una mujer vestidos como ejecutivos. 

El profesor escribió en la pizarra: _Ce sont des cadres_, y nos dijo que _cadres_ significaba "ejecutivos" o algo así.

Sin embargo, lo busqué en mi diccionario de francés (Langenscheidt) y no aparece ese significado. 

¿Existe esa palabra con ese significado o fue un error de mi profesor?

EDITO: Acabo de buscarlo en el diccionario de WR y sí aparece. Me pregunto por qué mi diccionario no lo tiene. En todo caso, mi duda ya está entonces resuelta, disculpen las molestias.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Hace unos años, lo llamábamos (al jeune cadre dynamique) en España: *un yupi*
http://www.diccionariojerga.com/definicion/yupi

Perdón, no había visto que había una nueva pregunta, y para contestar a ella, sí, un cadre es un ejecutivo o un director.





> *Cadre
> B.−* _P. ext.,_ _ÉCON._ [Surtout au plur.]  Ensemble du personnel d'une entreprise investi d'une fonction de commandement de contrôle, de direction. _Conférence, retraite des cadres._ − _Fam., usuel, au sing._ et _au plur._  Personne membre de ce personnel. _Un cadre moyen, supérieur_ Source : CNRTL


Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## oiansaoiemanja

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Busco la traducción española de esta profesión, cuya definición es:
"Dans le secteur public hospitalier, les adjoints des cadres hospitaliers sont des cadres administratifs de proximité, ou des responsables administratifs de catégorie B."
Quizá serviría "Auxiliar de administración hospitalaria", ¿se os ocurre algo mejor?


----------



## GURB

Hola
Los auxiliares de los cuadros hospitalarios...
Véase el primer párrafo de este artículo.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Auxiliar de los cuadros hospitalarios.


----------



## oiansaoiemanja

gracias Gurb


----------



## Michelange

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola a todos:

No sé a qué sentido tiene la palabra "cadre" en esta sigla: APEC (Association pour l'emploi des cadres). Miré todos los post, pero no entiendo a qué se refiere aquí.

¿Alguien tiene idea de qué es esta asociación?
Merci bien.


----------



## martatxu

Buenas tardes: Es una oficina de empleo para EJECUTIVOS (Cadre = Ejecutivos, Directivos, Jefes... de una empresa cualquiera)...


----------

